# what kind of dog was Benji?



## dawnalina (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's a random dog trivia question: What kind of dog was Benji?! (I'm just curious because people keep saying my little mutt looks like him.)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The original Benji was adopted from the Burbank Animal Shelter. Because of the attention he brought to shelter dogs, officials estimate that an additional one million shelter dogs have been adopted.

There have been four dogs that have played Benji. The current Benji is a female mixed breed. Owner-creator Joe Camp believes there might be some Tibetan Terrier, and perhaps a bit of spaniel because she spreads out on the floor like a bear rug with her back legs splayed out behind her, a trait of spaniels. But no one knows for sure because the new Benji was adopted from an animal shelter after being picked up on the streets of Pass Christian, Mississippi.

Your dog must be very cute.


----------



## dawnalina (Jan 5, 2007)

Interesting! Thanks for the info! I'll try to post a picture of my little doggie.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It's a nice trend that many Hollywood dogs are from shelters.
Hollywood Gives Stray Dogs New Leash on Life


----------



## dawnalina (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's my dog, Lucky. I've only had him 4 months and I rescued him from a shelter. He's the little love of my life!!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Very much a mixed breed! I see one or two kinds of terriers (coat). Who knows what's really there.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I always though Benji looked like a Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier. Not in show coat of coarse.

Your little doggies is cute!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> It's a nice trend that many Hollywood dogs are from shelters.
> Hollywood Gives Stray Dogs New Leash on Life


That's so cool! I new about Benji, but not the others. I LOVE Fang in Harry Potter...lovely dog!


----------

